# caracteristicas y tipos de encapsulados



## peter morales (Oct 18, 2006)

hola soy nuevo en su pagina y me atrae mucho la electronica por lo que estoy estudiando. estoy realizando un estudio sobre encapsulados pero la verdad me ha sido bastante tedioso encontrar algo bien esplicito y solido, alguno tendra información bien variada o bien enlaces que pueda revisar tambien. en la web ya he usado los buscadores al cansancio y no veo nada bien bueno.
les agradeceria
saludos a todos


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 18, 2006)

Hola Peter, espero que te refieras a los transistores, aqui te mando una pagina sobre el tema suerte un saludo 
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_encapsulado_transistor.asp


----------



## peter morales (Oct 18, 2006)

ok este link ya lo habia revisado, mas bien mi intension es encontrar la forma en que los diseñan como se fabrican y parametros para su desarrollo


----------



## fortino (Sep 25, 2009)

gracias por la ayuda


----------

